# Strother for Sale



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

How much and whats on it or just bare bow?


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Look at the top of the bow ($500)

By the way that is the best used ad I have seen!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Bare bow_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nathanb_23 (Nov 20, 2009)

I heard that this guy is willing to negotiate a little bit.


----------

